# Myrtle beach fishing



## GROUNDZERO2121 (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.retreatmyrtlebeach.com/rentals_details.asp?RentalID=8&Submit=GO&offset=2

im staying there in july and im wondering if its possible to fish the channel right there. the lady said the tide goes down and it dries up so i dont know if fish will be there at all. If not what kind of bait shoudl i use when fishing from surf. i plan on using some freshwater tackle if thats good enough. what can i catch and wahts the best tiems?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

you can definitely catch fish there. They move up and down with the tide. Flounder and reds especially, and probably trout. Use live minnows, mullet if you can find them, either under a float or on a fish finder(carolina) rig around the docks. You can also cast soft plastics like grubs and fin-s's on jigheads.


----------



## GROUNDZERO2121 (Feb 3, 2006)

I use a baitcaster reel (daiwa procaster) and a 6'6" heavy freshwater rod, is this gonna be strong enough for those big reds if i get lucky enough. i use 10 pound berkley vanish too. ill probably throw out shrimp form the local grocery store unless i can find some minnows. Is shrimp any good? when you say float or fish finder is something like a bobber or what is it? Also with the soft plastics do you mean like alot of the same things i use for bass in freshwater? sorry for the newb questions but i just wanna learn the most i can before i go down.

THANKS ALOT!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

no problem thats what we are here for. Float i'd use a popping cork which can be found in most local bait shops. That outfit should be fine for anything you will catch, you will rarely see a red even 10 pounds in those areas. Fish finder is like a bass fishing carolina rig...1 oz egg sinker, swivel, 12-18 inch leader...hook. I prefer the eagle claw L042 style in #4. Shrimp will mostly catch baitstealers like pinfish but could catch reds or flounder also. If you can get a 4 foot cast net and learn to throw it you should be able to catch some finger mullet, or you can buy mud minnows at a tackle shop.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Everything bluerunner said.I have caught some monster flounder out of that channel.Definitely invest in the cast net(a 4'er is the easiest to throw,the least expensive,and is plenty big enough for use in that channel)because you're odds of catching blues,reds,flounder,and specks go way up with live finger mullet for bait.Fish them on a carolina rig just like you would a shiner for bass in feshwater.If you use shrimp on the bottom you'll catch 40-50 pinfish for every other fish you might catch.But that's not really bad because it gives you some action and if you catch a 4-5"er use it live for bait because the other big fish are in that channel to eat mud minnows,finger mullet,pin fish,spots,and crabs.


----------



## GROUNDZERO2121 (Feb 3, 2006)

what would be the best times to fish the channel?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

when the tide is either coming in or going out


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

im staying on a channel house on 53rd ave north. im guessing the fishing would be the same there?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yup


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

gotcha...... thnx


----------



## GROUNDZERO2121 (Feb 3, 2006)

If i decide to fish a few mornings from the surf, will my freshwater spinning reel and rod be enough to get my bait out far enough to catch fish. Basically im asking how far out from the beach are the gamefish, how far do i have to have bait out to have a chance to catch anything. I could probably walk down in the water till it was about 30 inches deep and fish. I think ive seen people do that before. I can probably cast about 50 yards with my reel. Is that gonna be good enough to get it where it needs to be?


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Depends on what you are trying to catch. Sometimes you can get into bluefish and flounder right behind the breakers and occasionally a spanish. You should be able to catch whiting fairly easily also. Pompano would be a number one target, they hang out behind the breakers to get into the mole crabs (sandfleas) and feast.


----------



## GROUNDZERO2121 (Feb 3, 2006)

you mean where the waves break? thats not far at all i should be able to get my bait out there to catch something.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I would walk along the beach and look for holes at low tide and for sand bars. This type of cover will atract fish.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Probably 90 % of what you want to catch is feedin in the surf right behind the breakers or in the wash.I use 10' and 11' surfrods and have actually waded out and just dropped from the rod tip to catch fish.

Bluerunner,

Is the old bridge walkover at 52nd avenue still there and open to the public ? If it is,and you can still find a parking spot,you could walk over this bridge and fish lots of places around that inlet.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

don't know....there is a bridge to the boat ramp at 53rd, a lot of people catch bait there and fish the waterway from the pier at the ramp


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

I've never caught anything from around the boat ramp or the bridge. I'm sure there are fish there, I just don't bother putting in the amount of time it takes to deal with that area. You're limited in the channel area because of the current and the boats drifting for flounder and the creek area around the bridge doesn't really have any water crossing points that would tend to hold flounder. 

Like I said, I'm sure there are fish there but four or five six to seven hour days told me without a doubt that it isn't worth the time invested.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i've seen some fish caught from there, caught a couple myself and heard of a bunch caught.


----------

